
Algorithms Notes for Professionals book - mithunmanohar1
http://goalkicker.com/AlgorithmsBook/
======
ocdtrekkie
These are actually pretty neat guides, I've found one of them pretty handy
before. Though I would like to see this site in particular add notes on when
they update these. They are "books", but they're updated like websites, but
with no notation of if they have been updated. So... if I have a local copy, I
have no way to know if it's out of date.

